# Installer seulement os9 sur un ibook



## Pizouit (2 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, voilà mon problème,j'ai besoin de os 9 et pour cela
j'ai un macmini avec panther, essayé d'installer classic, il se lance mais ne reconnait pas les applications, c'est toujours panther qui reprend le dessus,
on vient de me donner un ibook 2002 avec tiger et classic, même problème
puis-je installer juste mac os 9 sur l'ibook , et dans ce cas quelle version irait ?
j'ai os 9.2.1 pour imac dv (disque orange) et les versions classic de tiger et panther (disques gris)
ça me permettrait d'utiliser les applis 9 sur l'ibook et de mettre une version plus récente (léopard sur le mini, car ça devient problématique de surfer avec panther, j'ai plus de flash, et il plante relativement souvent
merci
pizouit


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2010)

Il n'y a plus de classic possible sous Leopard. Il te faut passer sur Tiger. Et si tu fais la mise à jour de Panther vers Tiger, tu conserves ton environnement classic.

Si tu lances une application et qu'elle tourne sous Leopard, c'est que ce n'est pas une application classique. Sinon OS 9 se chargerait ...


----------



## Pizouit (2 Décembre 2010)

je me suis mal expliquée, je voudrais utiliser uniquement os 9 sur l'ibook , et uniquement léopard sur le mac mini, quant aux applications précitées, ce sont bien des applis OS 8, elles proviennent toutes de mon ancien imac dv qui tournait sur os 9.2.1, et dont je dois me séparer
je les ai toutes conservées sur une clé usb patriot, compatible tous systèmes, et je comptais les utiliser sur un système qui acceptait classic... et voilà le début de cette histoire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

faute de frappe, les applications tournent sur os 9 et pas 8 comme je l'ai mentionné


----------



## melaure (2 Décembre 2010)

Ha ok, il faut juste que tu ais le bon CD pour installer OS 9 sur l'iBook. Je doute que celui de l'iMac boote et installe dessus, mais tu peux toujours essayer.

Sinon il faudra en acquérir un autre, si possible une version boite qui s'installe sur toutes les machines supportant OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Sinon, connecter l'iBook en mode target au Mac qui a "Classic" installé et copier le dossier système (celui qui s'appelle précisément "Dossier Système") sur l'iBook.


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Aoutch, ta clé elle est formatée comment ?

Mais il te faudrait un Cd d'Os9 universel 9.2.(1 ou 2), idéalement 9.2.2 pour pouvoir installer le système correctement.
Je pense que les Cd de l'iMac vont refuser l'installation. Normalement, c'est ainsi, mais il arrive que certains Cd soient universels alors qu'ils étaient fournis avec une machine.
Donc essaie le boot sur tes Cd tu verras bien ce que ça donne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> il arrive que certains Cd soient universels alors qu'ils étaient fournis avec une machine.



Ça ça arrivait lorsqu'en cours de commercialisation d'une machine, Apple rouvrait les boites pour remplacer les disques système d'origine par ceux de la nouvelle version. C'était par exemple la cas de ceux du Jaguar de mon iMac G4/700, ils avaient l'étiquette gris clair, mais c'étaient en fait des CD universels qui avaient remplacés ceux du Puma initialement mis dans la boite.

Cela dit, la copie d'un dossier système 9.x ou plus ancien ne pose pas de problème autre que parfois celui de "bénir" le dit dossier système. 

Cela dit son iBook de 2002, il devait avoir le CD d'install de "Classic" fourni avec, or "Classic" est en réalité un OS 9.2.2 tout ce qu'il y a de plus opérationnel (avec juste un truc en plus qui permet de le faire tourner *aussi *en tant qu'application OS X), il suffit de l'installer depuis OS X, puis, dans "Préférences système -> Démarrage" de choisir le dossier "OS 9" qui apparait et de redémarrer le Mac !


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Il me semblait que c'était l'inverse :
qu'un dossier système de Classic ne bootait pas, alors qu'on pouvait utiliser le dossier système d'un 9, comme Classic.
Tans mieux, si c'est aussi simple !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Il me semblait que c'était l'inverse :
> qu'un dossier système de Classic ne bootait pas, alors qu'on pouvait utiliser le dossier système d'un 9, comme Classic.
> Tans mieux, si c'est aussi simple !



Non, il n'y a aucune différence entre un dossier système d'OS 9.2.2 et un système "Classic" si ce n'est que lorsque tu utilises un 9.2.2, OS X doit y ajouter les composants destinés à permettre son fonctionnement sous X, alors qu'ils sont pré-installés dans le système Classic, mais ni dans un cas ni dans l'autre, ces composants n'empêchent d'utiliser ce dossier système comme "OS 9 natif".


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Euh, ça y est, j'ai saisi.
En fait je confusionne à cause des TdB et autres extensions qui sont inaccessible en Classic.
Je n'ai jamais pu faire la comparaison réelle entre les deux "dossier système", n'ayant jamais installé Classic "scratch", mais ayant toujours utilisé un dossier système existant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Euh, ça y est, j'ai saisi.
> En fait je confusionne à cause des TdB et autres extensions qui sont inaccessible en Classic.
> Je n'ai jamais pu faire la comparaison réelle entre les deux "dossier système", n'ayant jamais installé Classic "scratch", mais ayant toujours utilisé un dossier système existant.



Moi, j'ai pu le faire, ayant eu un des rares Mac fourni avec Mac OS X qui avait encore la possibilité de démarrer sous OS 9 (en gros : les Mac de 2002, moi, mon premier iMac G4). Le dossier "Classic" permettait de démarrer le Mac nativement sous OS 9.2.2


----------



## Pizouit (2 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir, 
je ne comprends pas tout dans votre discussion, je vais regarder ça de plus près, mais j'aimerais savoir pourquoi , lorsque j'ai enregistré toutes mes données imac sur la clé, seules les données .jpg, .gif, .mp3, apparaissent normalement et se laissent ouvrir, le reste apparaît grisé avec  la mention exec, et si je regarde ça mieux, il est écrit "fichier exécutable unix", quézaco?
et si je clique dessus, fenêtre disant "aucune application par défaut n'est spécifiée pour ouvrir le document...
cela viendrait-il de la clé ? c'est une clé patriot normalement prévue pour mac os 9, osX, etc
merci


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

C'était le raison de mon "ouatch" !
Quel est le format de cette clé ?
Tu trouve en faisant "pomme-i" après avoir sélectionné (cliqué) sur l'image de la clé sur le bureau.


----------



## Pizouit (2 Décembre 2010)

c'est écrit MS-DOS (FAT 32)


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2010)

Alors, soit tu formate ta clé en HFS (+ ou pas), soit tout ce que tu mets sur cette clé et venant d'un Mac doit être compressé (.sit, .zip, .rar, .toutCeQueTuVeux) si tu veux que ça marche normalement après sur un autre Mac.


----------



## Pizouit (3 Décembre 2010)

merci, je vais faire comme tu dis


----------



## Pizouit (15 Décembre 2010)

bonjour
j'ai réussi à formater ma clé usb, tout se passe bien, le mac mini accepte les données et les logiciels mac, sauf un cas particulier : si je veux jouer à riven , mon jeu favori, je n'y arrive pas , parce que ce jeu se compose de 5 cd et à tout instant on demande de changer de disque
et c'est impossible , car le cd précédent ne s'éjecte pas tout seul et on ne peut donc pas en introduire un autre, sur mon clavier je n'ai pas de touche "eject", la solution serait peut-être de changer de clavier
par contre tout va bien sur l'ibook, j'ai remarqué qu'il n'y avait pas de système os 9, je lui ai offert 
celui livré avec le mac mini, il en veut bien, et avec lui riven fonctionne (il y a une touche "eject", d'où ma question 
autre chose, malgré la mise à jour de flash, je n'arrive ni à aller sur deezer, ni sur youtube, ni sur tout ce qui réclame une version récente de flash; est-ce normal ?
merci pour tout à l'avance
pizouit


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2010)

Pour Flash, oui c'est normal. C'est Flash 7 maxi pour Os9. Ca date un peu quand même 

Pour les 5 Cd, tu peux faire des images disque avec utilitaire de disque.
Ensuite tu monte tes 5 images sur le bureau (double-clic) et tu n'as plus rien à éjecter pour remplacer. Bon, il faut un peu de place sur le disque dur (2x la taille des 5 Cd)


----------



## Pizouit (16 Décembre 2010)

merci, invité, c'est un très bonne idée
et, au fait, avec tiger , je peux aller jusqu'où, en flash ?
avec panther, j'ai trouvé une version flash 9, mais ça ne résout pas le problème des sites précités;
faut dire que je me trouve à la tête d'une grand famille d'ordis, qui va de l'imac dv au macbook avec leopard, (quatre en tout) tout ça parce que j'ai le blues de mes petits jeux anciens, 
l'imac est appelé à disparaître , faute d'espace, d'où tous ces caprices  
pour l'instant, j'ai réussi à installer riven sur l'ibook, avec tiger et os 9,  c'est déjà une bonne chose, ça marche, mais je m'entête à vouloir que ça tourne comme je le souhaite...
en tout cas , tu m'as déjà bien aidée
et à 70 balais , ça fait marcher mon petit cerveau


----------

